# Found: Booties at the Upper Blue takeout Thursday evening 7/3.



## Shawn M (May 16, 2006)

We picked these up believing they belonged with one of the other two piles of equipment left that evening. 

All of the other equipment has been returned just the booties remain. PM me if they are yours.


----------

